# 32 bit to 64bit upgrade



## whatsthebigidea (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sorry if this is a bit off topic though repeated searches find me back. 

I'm running a web server using 6.3-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD (i386-builder.daemonology.net) which obviously needs to be upgraded. However, the server is running a Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz (2793.02-MHz 686-class CPU) so I think I'd like to upgrade to a 64bit version of FreeBSD 7.0 Stable. Any obvious problems or solutions? Thanks in advance for a heads up.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 25, 2010)

Search the forums.

Simple answer:  you can't "upgrade" from 32-bit to 64-bit, you have to re-install.


----------



## User23 (Feb 26, 2010)

whatsthebigidea said:
			
		

> Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz (2793.02-MHz 686-class CPU)



This does not mean explicit 64bit capabilities. You have to find out if the CPU supports "EMT64". Xeons with Nocona core and later should support it.


----------



## varda (Feb 26, 2010)

You can do it manually. Downloading ISO image or only base distribution from FreeBSD ftp-site.

I'm lasy to explain what to do but you can understand what to do after reading these pages:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538

Or first chapter from here:
http://romain.blogreen.org/Blog/Updating_FreeBSD_7_(i386)_to_8_(amd64)

Just download amd64 version.

Then check your configuration files to ensure everything right there. Disable all nonecessary for base system services and ports.

Reboot and you'll start with new version.

Yes of course you have to rebuild all ports before use them.

Then, if you install FreeBSD sources you can perform:

```
cd /usr/src/ && make BATCH_DELETE_OLD_FILES=YES delete-old delete-old-libs
```
to clean out obsolete files

Try everything on experimental machine first before working server! Setup the same 6.X version and then try to update it binary to 7.X.

Also ask on forum agian if you still not sure. Before you'll kill your server ;-)


----------



## whatsthebigidea (Feb 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

I'll post again after all is done. Thanks for the help. I'm much appreciated.


----------

